# My X3 DRO installation



## BillH (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeh, DRO's are pure bliss, I love it already!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks good 
Bill, your going to love using a DRO. Not a have to have kind of thing but sure speeds things up and in my case stoped a lot of scrape parts. :


----------

